# Oral sex linked to throat cancer!



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Bugger, er I mean fuck, er blast that's really, really bad news

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6639461.stm


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Bit of a blow! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

And if you don't swallow :-|


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was always telling the forum that anal sex is the best, but they never listen to me...what do they know? Let them get cancer then and I will have the last laugh! :wink: :roll:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't tell my Mrs for f***s sake! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Most of you should be fine - 3" wont get you to a womans throat.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Oral Cancer is pretty rare, so dont worry about it, keep on doing, or having done to you what you.... er.... I'l shut up


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

paulie1 said:


> Don't tell my Mrs for f***s sake! :lol:


I think someone must of told mine a long time ago :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=87984


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Why is it that things that are so enjoyable (sex, drugs, rock 'n' roll, driving fast) are so bad for you?

Are there any fun things left, that aren't bad ?

These friggin' 'experts' come up with a new warning every week. Soon they'll be telling us that breathing is bad for you :roll:



vlastan said:


> I was always telling the forum that anal sex is the best, but they never listen to me...what do they know? Let them get cancer then and I will have the last laugh!


 :roll:

:wink: You won't when you get aids :wink:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

vlastan said:


> I was always telling the forum that anal sex is the best, but they never listen to me...what do they know? Let them get cancer then and I will have the last laugh!





pauls said:


> :roll:
> 
> :wink: You won't when you get aids :wink:


Aids is not just passed through anal sex, the highest rise HIV & AIDS is (& has been for quite some time,) occurring amoungst individuals having unprotected hetrosexual sex..... I guess these are the ones who wrongly assume that they won't get aids because either they're not gay or aren't having anal sex......

......best wise up!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I was always telling the forum that anal sex is the best, but they never listen to me...what do they know? Let them get cancer then and I will have the last laugh!
> ...


Actually I'm quite aware of that.

I put a " :wink: " at each end of my text.

My reply was only applicable to V. Forum history etc.

I was hinting that Lord V takes it up........ :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Doesn't affect me, I'm married!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

PaulS said:


> I was hinting that Lord V takes it up........ :wink:


Lord V takes it/gives it up any available open orifice available doesn't he? That's why, when people meet him, they hold their noses. Not cos he smells but to protect themselves from getting his dick up a nostril!! :wink:


----------

